# I plan to buy a Beretta 92FS next month



## spyderdude (Dec 24, 2006)

After doing much research, and drooling, I decided I'm going to join the Beretta ranks and make my next handgun the Beretta 92FS. I had the chance to handle one, and I really like how it feels, and it's a very good looking pistol IMO, almost as good looking as the 1911. The only question I have is...

How is the finish on it?


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Excellent. Will stand up to about anything. My opinion. :smt023


----------



## sfmittels (May 3, 2007)

Congratulations on your choice. It's hard to beat a 92FS. If I may suggest, while you're shopping, try to find a 92FS "Police" model. It's a standard 92FS, but it comes from the factory with Tritium sights and three 15-round magazines (instead of the usual two). I bought one NIB last year, and I paid a fair price ($539) considering the Tritium sights alone would add perhaps $100 if purchased separately. Good luck.


----------



## me415 (Sep 23, 2007)

Finish holds up very well... You wont be dissapointed in the 92fs.

Great choice


----------



## camguy (Feb 8, 2008)

I love mine. Almos 1K and no hiccups whatsoever. It feels as if it were born in my hand. Even though it is a big pistol, it's my carry piece for sure!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Great gun with a great finish. Budsgunshop has them for $499 delivered in the Inox just so you know.

-Jeff-


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Great gun. Durable, reliable, accurate - All three in spades! And one of the softest shooting 9MM there is.

Enjoy, and post up after your first trip to the range!


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

You will enjoy your 92fs.
One of the finest out there IMO
The 92 is a classic


----------



## sernv99 (Apr 12, 2008)

Although I have decided to get a CZ-75B as my first handgun, I'm thinking about buying a Beretta 92 as well, for a second gun. I'm just not turned on by the polymer designs of Glock, HK, Sigs, etc. The Beretta, Browning HP, and CZ-75/85 all have that classic design. Anyone else agree?


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Heck yeah it's a classic design. It's probably one of the most recognizable pistols on earth, even by those not all that familiar with handguns.


----------



## RugerFan2522 (Apr 16, 2008)

My uncle had an 92FS INOX and it shoots great, he got his for only 400 in a pawn shop with two mags in perfect condition.


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

Totally agree with everything everyone else has said about this great gun. Very reliable and a joy to shoot!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the finish will last - but be aware that the finish scratches very easily.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

sfmittels said:


> a 92FS "Police" model ... comes from the factory with Tritium sights and three 15-round magazines


Very interesting . . . I bought a 92FS "Police" model from BudsGunShop.com last year and it did NOT come with Tritium night sights - in fact I have been contemplating sending it up to ToolTech to get Tritium installed for $150. The cost of my gun was only $489 however... The manual and box all said "Police" model - perhaps there are different styles?


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Another recommendation - my boss bought an M9 the same time I bought my 92FS. He got one with the integral rail. I never thought about having the rail - I cant imagine things hanging off my handgun, but somebody made an interesting point the other day. If this is for home protection too, it might serve you well to have a small light attached to the rail when you hear a bump in the night - beats having to find/fumble with two pieces. That seems like a valid argument. If you have the option, an integral rail might be a good idea.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Bruniton Finish Durability*

I carry my 96 FS daily and have rolled over and over with the weapon in the small of my back in a belt slide type holster. This was done in hard, dry, red clay with a loose surface dust coating. The only thing I managed to do was load up the checkering in the plastic grips with the clay. I then fired 8 rounds with no malfunction. I have carried it in the rain, dust storms, and into the lake with me to get a package containing marijuana. After dissassembly and using a can of "gas duster" to blow the moisture out of all the recesses I lubed and reassembled and it is absolutely fine. I have yet to find a situation that the 96/92 platform cannot handle with ease. I am sure I have some microscratches in the finish without doubt, but no serious issues or chipped corners. The LaserMax LMS-1441 went through all this as well and has proven why it has a NATO certification. Tough, reliable, dependable weapon that has never let me down, not in the Bruniton, or INOX with the 96 or the Bruniton in the 92. Enjoy one of the finest handguns going. Shoot well and often. Give me a few minutes and I'll post a picture.


----------



## lechwe (Dec 14, 2008)

I had one years ago and let it go so I could get something else. Young and dumb. Really wish I still had it. You'll love that weapon.


----------



## ridgerunner (Jul 17, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> Heck yeah it's a classic design. It's probably one of the most recognizable pistols on earth, even by those not all that familiar with handguns.


my wife could not tell you the difference from a revolver or an auto but, when on tv she see's a beretta 92 she always says "that pistol you bought is on tv again, does everyone have one" i told her only the lucky!!


----------

